# The Tortuga club in Rock Port, TX



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

hey folks just registered, and loving the site... we are planning a bit of a bachelor/fishing party towards the end of summer, has anybody have any background or stayed at this place? seems like a cut loose good ole boy kinda place talked with the guy and he seemed about the same any input would be great.

*http://www.thetortugaclub.com/index.html*

quoted me a price of 600.00 a night for 10 with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

PM Tortuga on here. He owns that place!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to 2Cool. I have boated by that place many times and never knew it was for rent. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> PM Tortuga on here. He owns that place!


Blake...may you rot in **** !!!!

Sorry, folks..HP is just an old *ex*-friend trying to stir up trouble...

Wish I did own a place like that...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

With a name like that i'm bettin' that it rocks!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> PM Tortuga on here. He owns that place!


Is it true that he built that place shortly after coming over on the mayflower?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ted Gentry said:


> Is it true that he built that place shortly after coming over on the mayflower?


It's built out of the disassembled Mayflowers' wood. Rumor has it that the flooring is light blue tiles shaped like Viagra. :wink:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's built out of the disassembled Mayflowers' wood. Rumor has it that the flooring is light blue tiles shaped like Viagra. :wink:


Watch it, Bozo...I'll report you to the Attorney General's office...:cop:

Hondo...sorry about this hijack.. Some of our 'younger' members just gotta run off at the mouth... Pretty common on 2cool.... Think it has something to do with moon phases...or the dreaded 'lackanooky' syndrome.:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I think Michael Berry use to frequent that place also...


----------



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

No worries Folks  I had talk the man in charge over there "brad"? the other day and it sounds like what we are looking for just to fish and party and smack some balls.... golf balls...  I think we are gonna get it set up for the end of september so I will let yall now how it turns out.dont worry I will report back on the Mayflower and Viagra situation....


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe that's the guy that flew his American flag upside down....not a favorite with some folks here. Just google Brad Coleman, Rockport, TX. I don't know the guy, but have read plenty about him.


----------



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

Uhhh Ohhh....


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

SlickWillie said:


> I believe that's the guy that flew his American flag upside down....not a favorite with some folks here. Just google Brad Coleman, Rockport, TX. I don't know the guy, but have read plenty about him.


 X2


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

hondo84 said:


> hey folks just registered, and loving the site... we are planning a bit of a bachelor/fishing party towards the end of summer, has anybody have any background or stayed at this place? seems like a cut loose good ole boy kinda place talked with the guy and he seemed about the same any input would be great.
> 
> *http://www.thetortugaclub.com/index.html*
> 
> quoted me a price of 600.00 a night for 10 with all the bells and whistles.


Have you actually seen this place in person, or just on the internet? I ask this because they look totally different. I know you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but based on the outside appearance from highway 35 I wouldn't board my dogs there.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Wasn't there a lawsuit or something about this place? Seems like there was a thread on here about it. The guy closed a public access road to the water maybe?


----------



## saches master (Sep 21, 2009)

Pablo...

Here is the link you asked about

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=263494&highlight=tortuga+bay

let us know how it goes. I see the limo around alot, but have never actually seen what looks like people coming and going from there...but then I'm not watching it 24/7.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

chad said:


> Have you actually seen this place in person, or just on the internet? I ask this because they look totally different. I know you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but based on the outside appearance from highway 35 I wouldn't board my dogs there.


X2


----------



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

so nothing is in stone yet and we are looking a few other options as well... the main draw was the wide open space and pool... thank a ton for the info... and know I havent seen it in person.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Caveat Emptor...


----------



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

ya believe me I know I am the most sceptacle person I know... I have a friend in the land office down there and might get him to do a drive by and check it out...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

There are lots of cool places to stay around here. I would recommend renting a house in Key Allegro. Most of the houses are on canals, and I'm sure plenty of them have pools. There are tons of vacation rentals there. Also Key Allegro is very central to everything like resturants and bars. The tortuga club is several miles outside of town between Rockport and Aransas Pass.... poor location in my opinion.


----------



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok so I am gonna bring this back to the top... for you locals or anybody where would you stay in this area if money wasnt and issue and you were gonna do it up with about 10 of your good friends and boats...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

hondo84 said:


> Ok so I am gonna bring this back to the top... for you locals or anybody where would you stay in this area if money wasnt and issue and you were gonna do it up with about 10 of your good friends and boats...


VRBO tons of great places on the canals in Bahia Bay, Palm Harbor, City By the Sea, or Key Allegro. I like the places out of town better than Key Allegro, but that's just me.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Check out Pelican Bay Resort.They have a private house on location with a private pool. It is right on the bay with a nice fishing pier. 
www.pelicanbayresort.com


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> VRBO tons of great places on the canals in Bahia Bay, Palm Harbor, City By the Sea, or Key Allegro. I like the places out of town better than Key Allegro, but that's just me.


x2 for Bahia Bay. Many rentals from 3000-7000 sf on the water (canal). My buddy lives there and gets pizzed at all the rental properties in his neighborhood right now. Sounds perfect for what your looking for especially if ya'll are bringiing a boat or two.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there a reason that you have picked Rockport over going out on the Island = Port Aransas? We used to stay in Rockport but it seems like there is more going on @ the island. 
Shaggydog has the right idea about checking out VRBO (vacation rentals by owner). You can get a home that sleeps 10 and at a location close to where you want to be.


----------



## trozy55 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hondo, so what was your final verdict on this place. We are thinking of booking it for a family vacation. Anyone else have anything to say about this place good, bad, or ugly!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Tortuga Club*

Be very careful when dealing with both this family and the folks who have an ax to grind against them. They have many friends and some are not hesitant to be whalt we shall say....rather "pushy".
One local has been feuding with Coleman for years over public access to what might or might not have been a public road leading to the ICW from Business 35. This particular local has property either bordering or very close to Coleman's and has a vested interest in this dispute....it received a lot of play over on TKF the last couple of years.
City and county authorities have recently initiated legal action against Coleman, as reported by the Rockport Pilot, over a variety of issues. The state of Texas has in the past looked into mineral rights payments which may or may not have been misrepresented as being on state property.
I personally thought about joining this "club" a couple of years ago and found the people on the property to be courteous and friendly. For the money I opted not to join as I thought the monthly dues were a little steep for the amount I would have used the facilities.
Great location next to the ICW and all the water right across in the flats. Good luck with your inquiries.


----------



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

I figured I would bring this back to the top, we booked this place for the second weekend of October and I am super excited, hopfully the bite will be on if not then I guess we will just have to drink  only down side right now looks like we May not have a boat.... there are kyaks and I am hopeing to head across the ICW to the flats and fish so I can try out my new Chickenboy's but will have to see since I am not real familar with the area. so far so good!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the website link you posted is not working


----------



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

I believe that website is not active anymore all the details were also on VRBO
http://www.vrbo.com/387194


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

It has been said and it has been told that October is the best month for fishing in this area and I do believe they're right.


----------



## hondo84 (Feb 15, 2012)

hope so... I think it will be a blast either way!! 10 guys drinkin and fishin what could go wrong lol


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

We stayed here in September and we had a blast. It was a family vacation so we didnt bring the boat. It turns out we didnt need it. We ALL limited out the first two days right in front of the house. The only thing that sucked was not fishing the last 2 days. Weve been eating reds on the half shell and blackend ever since the trip. Ive heard the bad things also but this place was perfect. Not 5 stars but a nice place to sleep and great for fishing and being outdoors. We're planning on staying here on a group duck hunting trip after the break.


----------

